# Make a Clickbait title relating to the user above you



## Somar (Oct 16, 2018)

For example

*Y2K Baby got Somari Pregnant?
*
sounds simple enough.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 16, 2018)

Somali terrorists attack military base


----------



## d12 (Oct 16, 2018)

DON'T CALL RON /POL/ AT 3AM (NO CLICKBATE/ALMOST DIED)


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

*D12 is the Great Pumpkin?*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 17, 2018)

Somalian terrorists take 12 hostages in furniture store


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

*Ron /pol/ harasses Magical Girl?*


----------



## Draza (Oct 17, 2018)

Somari is  a undercover FBI agent.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 17, 2018)

Rakto Falco happened to be next to Somari but you won't believe what happens next...


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

YOUR FUTURE GIRLFRIEND (asmr)


----------



## cunt bucket (Oct 17, 2018)

This just in: THE JEWS ARE AT IT AGAIN


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Oct 17, 2018)

You won't believe what this man found in his boot!


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

*Spiderman Turns into an anime girl?*


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 17, 2018)

Somali migrant rapes tourist


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

Sam and Charles are fighting again


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

Jewed Hunter said:


> Sam and Charles are fighting again


*Hank Hill Devil Prank Gone Wrong (watch til the end)*


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Oct 17, 2018)

Notorious Weeb Pedophile Taken into Custody by FBI


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 17, 2018)

Learn how to make good dirt without expensive fertilizers with this one weird tip!


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

*Bird sits on Float for 4 and a half years?*


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 17, 2018)

Christians and doctors HATE him
CLICK HERE TO SEE HOW SOMARI USED OCCULT MAGIC TO CURE CANCER !!!! ->


----------



## Draza (Oct 17, 2018)

BeanBidan fake tits are magical.


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 17, 2018)

New Zealand wildlife forum comes under attack by Serbian cyber-terrorist spreading hate speech!


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 17, 2018)

DEMONS ARE REAL. ATHIESTS NOW ARE QUESTIONING IF HELL EXISTS.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 17, 2018)

#ORANGECHICKENBAD , here's why.


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

allahu ackbar meme compilation [part 33]


----------



## Ballo (Oct 17, 2018)

Jewed hunter secretly loves jews?!


----------



## Shitassdeaddude (Oct 17, 2018)

Top 10 Facts linking Jesus to Extra-Terrestrials.


----------



## Otis Boi (Oct 17, 2018)

Florida man found dead after after meth fulled resonance themed orgy


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 17, 2018)

Barnyard Fandom: ITS TIME TO STOP


----------



## ES 148 (Oct 17, 2018)

DIABETES ONLY FOR WOMEN? (TOO REAL) (GONE POLITICAL)


----------



## Black Waltz (Oct 17, 2018)

IS VRAKKS GAY!?!?!?(CLICK TO FIND OUT)


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 17, 2018)

CLICK THIS VIDEO OR ELSE SHE'LL COME TO YOUR HOUSE TONIGHT


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 17, 2018)

Click your age range
60-65
65-70
70+


----------



## Applejack (Oct 17, 2018)

^THIS
 UGLY
 SON OF 
A BITCH  
Is Fucking
 10+ YEAR OLDS
and basically,
you are fucking stupid
How? ...just watch 
The Free Video>


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Oct 17, 2018)

Old school mlp character "applejack" gets filled with applejuice, during sexual assault by brony neckbeard sweaty manchild.


----------



## HY 140 (Oct 17, 2018)

Nazi gets punched by a soy boy Antifa member


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 17, 2018)

_Picture of someone with a bowl cut_
*Boy Goes On The Internet And You Won't Believe What Happens*


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 17, 2018)

*The REAL reason Hollywood won’t cast Kiwi Jeff anymore!*


----------



## admiral (Oct 17, 2018)

*What was Testaclese Maximus spotted doing in a downtown Arby's??? The answer will shock you!*


----------



## Tramadol (Oct 17, 2018)

where was admiral on 9/11? the answer may reveal something!


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 17, 2018)

Bonk from the obscure game series Bonk's Adventures is transgender.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

Is Sonic the Hedgehog a stupid character that only very sad people identify with? The answer will NOT shock you.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Oct 17, 2018)

Usernames based on a 1997 movie are still popping up in [current year] in cyberbullying forums and using avatars of minorities to make them look bad? It's more likely than you think.


----------



## Somar (Oct 17, 2018)

*They turned Bowser and Peach into what?*


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

Why are there so many articles about Somari1996? Here's why it's not OK.


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Oct 17, 2018)

Are you ready to drive a flying taxi? Find out.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Oct 17, 2018)

Cute Hijabi Halloween Costumes!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 17, 2018)

We asked five swarthy bachelors what they think of a woman who's all burka in the streets, and all gothic tiddies in the sheets.


----------



## RG 448 (Oct 17, 2018)

*The top fifteen photos Corbin Dallas Multipass DOESN’T want you to see!*


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 18, 2018)

13 amazing facts about Testaclese Maximus! The 2nd one will shock you!


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 18, 2018)

ICameToplaY is looking for young singles in your area.


----------



## Blood Debts (Oct 18, 2018)

Dermatologists HATE this man. Local Kiwi Farms user exposes the secret to growing a pair of sexy demon horns. Learn the $5 trick to his stunning results.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 18, 2018)

*You Won't Believe What This Man Turned Himself In For*


----------



## Somar (Oct 18, 2018)

*Kiwi Jeff isn't Actually a Kiwi?*


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Oct 18, 2018)

There's a witch loli going around stealing people's candy.


----------



## Clorex (Oct 18, 2018)

Grown man shoots up school after he was unable to come to terms with the color of Sonic's arms.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 18, 2018)

RIGHT WINGERS HATE HIM.
CLICK HERE TO SEE ACCORDIAN KEBAB REMOVER REMOVE KEBABS WITH 1 SIMPLE STEP

Editof was late


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 19, 2018)

Can Anime Tiddies Save Lives??? Find Out the Effect of Jiggle Physics in the Human Brain!


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 19, 2018)

Pina Colada has a secret ingredient! Click here to find out!


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Oct 19, 2018)

*Did She Really Come To Play? 12 Shocking Photos Of...*


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Oct 19, 2018)

10 Strangest Gator Encounters


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 19, 2018)

You Wouldn't Believe What This Swim Toy is Used For....


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 19, 2018)

Top 15 Music gurus inspired by Zappa (you won't believe number 5)


----------



## Somar (Oct 19, 2018)

Did you know that bikinis are the leading cause in breast cancer?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 19, 2018)

Somalian pirates sieze cargo ship


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 19, 2018)

HOT!!! Old rich dudes fucking poor young girls!!! Click here!!!


----------



## Somar (Oct 19, 2018)

I came to kill you 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
watch till the end for a free gift card giveaway.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 19, 2018)

Top 10 People That Don't Know What Matchbox 20 Is


----------



## AF 802 (Oct 19, 2018)

You Won't Believe This Collection Of Ghost Ponies This Man Has!


----------



## Somar (Oct 19, 2018)

All Might is the true villain, and here's why.


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (Oct 19, 2018)

You Won't Believe The Actual Gender of This Underage Wizard!


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 20, 2018)

Baldur's Gate or Baldur's Gait?
Hot RPG scandal!!


----------



## 8777BB5 (Oct 20, 2018)

You won't believe how this Andy Griffith Show actor looked before he was famous


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 21, 2018)

Unfortunate victim of harassment has nudes leaked online, here's what they look like.


----------



## Somar (Oct 22, 2018)

Man copies schemes of Eric Cartman.


----------



## FemalePresident (Oct 22, 2018)

See WatchMojo's Top 10 Best Anime Character Ever!


----------



## admiral (Oct 22, 2018)

*Oval office GONE SEXUAL and UNCESORED! Number 7 is illegal in 25 STATES! *


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 22, 2018)

You won't BELIEVE whose dick admiral sucked to get where he is today.


----------



## Somar (Oct 22, 2018)

Netflix revives The Fresh Prince of Bel Air and switches James Avery out with Kenan Thompson.


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 22, 2018)

Popular Anime Cartoons That Were Banned In Other Countries


----------



## asshole (Oct 22, 2018)

Bandana wearing man sucked me off?!?!?!


----------



## Somar (Oct 22, 2018)

Asshole does an asshole thing, shocking isn't it?


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 22, 2018)

Man stabs wife in the back


----------



## QT 219 (Oct 22, 2018)

Can Your Asshole Turn _GREEN?_


----------



## Somar (Jun 25, 2019)

Kiwi user assists another user in bumping this thread.
.
.
.
I would have made a title relating to suicide, but that might be a bit too soon atm.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jun 25, 2019)

Somarri1996 Claims To Have Evidence That Jews Are Responsible For 911


----------



## ОТСТАЛАЯ ПИЗДА (Jun 25, 2019)

White people who watch anime perpetuate cultural appropriation.


----------



## Libtard-Wrecking Krogoth (Jun 25, 2019)

This Special Needs Man Plays Drums For Homeless Afghan Girls Who All Got Shot In The Head By White Christian Men - His Rhythms Bring Tears And Heal Hearts


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 25, 2019)

Perspective on ANTIFA, or why it’s okay to beat sense into people.


----------



## Somar (Jun 25, 2019)

Angry Pokemon fan burns down Game Freak in protest to not being able to transfer Ursaring to Sword & Shield.


----------



## Altera the Hun (Jun 25, 2019)

This fucker stole my kids bicycle and gives a reason why children should be put on the death penalty


----------



## Maltninja (Jun 25, 2019)

They never found the bodies.


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 25, 2019)

How many muscular midgets have stolen from your liquor cabinet today?


----------



## Clown College (Jun 25, 2019)

Terrible tickler terrorizes ten toes.


----------



## 2al (Jun 25, 2019)

Clown strips off at a university (Not clickbait)


----------



## cornucopia (Jun 25, 2019)

CALLING 2AL AT 3 AM CHALLENGE, THEY ACTUALLY PICK UP! (*SCARY*!!!)


----------



## PT 522 (Jun 26, 2019)

Dermatologists **HATE HIM**! Local rodent writhes in mud and eats trash to look 10 years younger!


----------



## Somar (Jun 26, 2019)

Pikachu caught having sex with Jigglypuff on set of Detective Pikachu.


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jun 26, 2019)

OFFICIAL PROOF Nintendo was secretly working on a Sonic ripoff starring Mario in 1996!!


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jun 26, 2019)

You'll never believe what this Internet "manatee hunter" said about Asians!


----------



## Chencognito (Jun 28, 2019)

12 Nostalgic Spades only 90's kids will remember, Number 8 will SHOCK you!


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 28, 2019)

Mexican-Japanese cross the border! Click here to find out what happened!


----------



## CausticMinory (Jun 28, 2019)

Women hate her! Find out why this Anime Girl is fucking your man.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Jun 28, 2019)

You Won't Believe Why This Man Started A War With The United States


----------



## Caesare (Jun 28, 2019)

You're going to hate alligator man for his hot body, find out how he got it in 10 easy steps.


----------



## kadoink (Jun 28, 2019)

"Just one more question" was the last thing said by this terrible filmmaker of the 1960s before he was found dead with tubes down his throat in a gutter.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Jun 29, 2019)

The White K is a symbol for white supremacy - An essay


----------



## Caesare (Jun 29, 2019)

Octopus face man pregnant with quintuplets.


----------



## Spunt (Jun 29, 2019)

10 MORE Things That You Just Don't Understand - Number 4 Will Shock You!!!


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 29, 2019)

10 Surprising Tricks Spunt Can Teach You On Effectively Eating Ass. The Three Cheeked Ass Tip Will Change Your Life!


----------



## Tempest (Jun 29, 2019)

Massive storm coming to the midwest, estimated 90% death rates. What You can do to survive


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 29, 2019)

Consider yourself lucky if a woman gives you this look:


----------



## Somar (Jun 29, 2019)

Click to see what happens if you touch this guy's feather.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

Weeb Claims to Have Amazing Taste, But You Won't Believe The Profile Picture They Chose! (Spoiler: It's Not Taiga Aisaka)


----------



## Teri-Teri (Jun 29, 2019)

Click here to find out more about friendly drinking robots! Order one now!


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

You won't believe what this uncropped image shows (NSFW)


----------



## Ken Rosenberg (Jun 29, 2019)

Conservatives are outraged at comments by Rep Ilhan Omar that alcoholics are like malfunctioning robots who should be beheaded for the glory of Allah. Here’s why she’s right.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

Toothless Mexican Rapist said:


> Conservatives are outraged at comments by Rep Ilhan Omar that alcoholics are like malfunctioning robots who should be beheaded for the glory of Allah. Here’s why she’s right.


Mexican without dental insurance rapes white woman in California?! Click here to watch the video and decide for yourself!

Related: We'll show you the BEST enchilada recipe!

Edit: @Piss I don't even know what the fuck your profile picture's meant to be... nope, I leant (unrelated, but fuck you Brave for saying that's a spelling mistake) in for a closer look and just ended up more confused... I'll give it a shitty go anyway.

You Won't Believe What This Hillbilly Does to HIs Kidnapped Victims


----------



## Stoneheart (Jun 29, 2019)

Star trek Star Kevin Smith will not return to play darth vader in "star trek 8, the search for Cock"


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

Stoneheart said:


> Star trek Star Kevin Smith will not return to play darth vader in "star trek 8, the search for Cock"


Logan Paul becomes a Secret Service agent?????


----------



## Tempest (Jun 29, 2019)

this man beat his alcoholism in 30 days, this is how


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

Tempest said:


> this man beat his alcoholism in 30 days, this is how


Redhead strikes back against the patriarchy, this is how she failed.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jun 29, 2019)

Can alcohol be used as a source of green energy?


----------



## Somar (Jun 29, 2019)

The Civil War was all a lie?


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2019)

Somari1996 said:


> The Civil War was all a lie?


Noted Loli fan "Somari1996" reveals their true sexual fetish, and it isn't what you think!


----------



## JM 590 (Jun 29, 2019)

Robots: Why they're the ultimate hedonists


----------



## I Love Beef (Jun 29, 2019)

Piss said:


> Robots: Why they're the ultimate hedonists


This just in! William Murderface of Dethklok and Planet Piss fame has a foot tickling fetish!?


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 4, 2019)

Hokuto Shinken cookout tournament at 11 - Free steaks available


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jul 4, 2019)

Breasts. Are they more than jiggling baby feeders?


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 4, 2019)

New dark face pack has ghastly side effect of making wearer re.tarded


----------



## Somar (Jul 4, 2019)

You won't believe what's in her hat.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 4, 2019)

This girl collected all the Clow Cards using one easy trick.


----------



## PT 522 (Jul 4, 2019)

Wardrobe mishap at the 2012 Kid's Choice Awards leaves @Syaoran Li EXPOSED and EMBARRASSED! -- pictures within!


----------



## Crocketron (Jul 5, 2019)

Smug individual finds way to attract customer to failing bookstore


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jul 5, 2019)

Ha! reminds me of the show Black Books


----------



## PL 001 (Jul 5, 2019)

This internet forum member demonstrates the best way to stomp a chav into the pavement...and here's why that's ok.


----------



## Jmz_33 (Jul 6, 2019)

PISS and TICKLE my MOM CHALLENGE!! (SHE WAKES UP!!)


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 6, 2019)

This man is not really a man, see the cat which is a man, that is a woman.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 7, 2019)

LOCAL THRILL SEEKER FINDS HOLE TO PLEASURE DIMENSION
"It seemed like any other hole, so I stuck it in"


----------



## Owlflaps (Jul 7, 2019)

Geologists shocking discovery of a smoking crater in New Zealand :Is it an inter-dimensional rift to Middle Earth or a dragon’s asshole?


----------



## Tempest (Jul 7, 2019)

"new disease discovered in owls, could cause a new black death?"


----------



## Bessie (Jul 13, 2019)

*Florence & The Life Support Machine* - Singer Hospitalized After Handless Pogo Stick Choreography Gone Wrong

*You Might Also Like:*
*BLOOD RAINDANCE* - Florence Welch Impersonator "Tempest" Implicated In Saturday's Stomp Dance Killings


----------



## Bonecollector (Jul 13, 2019)

NEW PHOTOS FOUND OF THIS TWO HEADED AFRICAN WOMAN NAMED BESSIE!


----------



## ManateeHunter (Jul 16, 2019)

Savanna bone collector reveals how antelopes can be harvested for calcium


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jul 16, 2019)

Manatee Hunters claim new sexual orientation called "motorboating"


----------



## NQ 952 (Jul 16, 2019)

@mr.moon1488 EXPOSED! Jewish Heritage CONFIRMED!


----------



## Somar (Jul 16, 2019)

LordKat rejoins Channel Awesome. Ten hour crossover with the Nostalgia Critic in the works.


----------



## Recoil (Jul 16, 2019)

*Veteran shitposter found dead in skid row hotel*
_neighbors complained of the smell and the sounds of "Adult Swim" bellowing at top volume for days_

"He first called me a faggot in IRC, back during the 90's."
- grieving friend


----------



## Jmz_33 (Jul 16, 2019)

Government organization T.A.R.D. (Tactical Autism Response Division) Under public scrutiny for corruption, fraud, and reckless mismanagement of the mentally handicapped.


----------



## Somar (Aug 11, 2019)

Donald Trump's Cat plays with a football.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 11, 2019)

*Japanese girl fights inside of a well in Hong Kong.*
_Battle between a Japanese girl and a sorceress breaks out in Hong Kong._


----------



## Crichax (Aug 11, 2019)

Bear hangs from a cliff in mortal danger while wearing a red hat


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 11, 2019)

*Man Obsessed with Homestuck, now apprehended.*
_A man obsessed with Homestuck now apprehended after finding images of underage cosplayers found at his home after a police tip off._


----------



## Tetra (Aug 11, 2019)

The History of Cedric_eff in Under 4 Inches

8 Things the Media Hasn't Told You About Cedric_eff


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Aug 11, 2019)

*Japanese Authorities arrest couple after abuse investigation.*
_Kanagawa Police arrests a couple after a long six-month child welfare investigation started after a local school notices a student with significant signs of abuse. The child in question is now in the care of the Kanagawa authorities._


----------



## Somar (Feb 4, 2020)

Smokey Bear caught smoking a cigar in Australia.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 4, 2020)

Anime girl finds portal to our universe! Visit this site to chat with her!


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Feb 4, 2020)

Young Jewish girl arrested for selling nudes to under-aged Nazis!


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 4, 2020)

Multiculturalists hate him, this mulatto managed to cleanse his blood into pure white using this one weird trick (Its genius!)


----------



## Exist0 (Feb 4, 2020)

Are red-headed people more prone to violence? Click the link to see photos that will shock you


----------



## Somar (Feb 4, 2020)

Bender gets a sex change in the upcoming Futurama reboot.


----------



## Chan Fan (Feb 4, 2020)

Underage Japanese Girl claims in Status that She has an "Amazing Taste"


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 4, 2020)

Poster w/ Deadly Neo-Nazi Cartoon Avatar Advocates Pedophilia


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 4, 2020)

Random Israeli Conducts Plan To Stop Other Israelis From Learning About The Kalergi Plan


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 4, 2020)

Local thot sends out dick pics


----------



## Wraith (Feb 4, 2020)

Cosmopolitan: 50 ways he's going in dry that will make never need toys again.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 4, 2020)

This man came back from the dead, learn how he did it


----------



## Bonecollector (Feb 4, 2020)

This Beautiful Red-headed Gypsy Will Tell Your Fortune!!!


----------



## Strayserval (Feb 5, 2020)

Local deer dubbed the "Bone Collector" found with more than 50 human tibias


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 5, 2020)

Kitten - puppy hybrids found in Nebraska.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 5, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Kitten - puppy hybrids found in Nebraska.


Man with rare transparent hair disorder becomes  Pokémon trainer.


----------



## Kero (Feb 5, 2020)

Local bear contracts rare skin disease from ingesting too much Neapolitan ice cream.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 5, 2020)

Kero said:


> Local bear contracts rare skin disease from ingesting too much Neapolitan ice cream.


The wrath of the frogs, or how Kermit the Frog became an pariah after a girl commits suicide.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 5, 2020)

IS THIS BEAR A SERIAL RAPIST?


----------



## Smooth Calculator (Feb 5, 2020)

I GO OUT IN BLACK FACE (100% REAL)


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Feb 5, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> Local deer dubbed the "Bone Collector" found with more than 50 human tibias





Smooth Calculator said:


> I GO OUT IN BLACK FACE (100% REAL)


I would read/watch both of these, TBH.

Anyway: Scientists Discover Fish-Man Capable of Advanced Mathematics at Bottom of the Ocean


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Feb 5, 2020)

Mossad Begins To Experiment On Autistic People. Is This The New MKUltra?


----------



## Somar (Feb 5, 2020)

Meet Chris Chan's new partner for Sonichu, Slowic!


----------



## Silver Chariot (Feb 5, 2020)

Local Japanese Girl, In Fact, has Shit Taste (GONE WRONG)


----------



## Wraith (Feb 5, 2020)

White males are hiding in shadows to act like black people to get their opinions taken seriously, and how this affects YOU!


----------



## Chan Fan (Feb 5, 2020)

Local Spectre Vapes!  How this affects the health of the undead


----------



## Jmz_33 (Feb 5, 2020)

E-Girl Bath Water Linked to the Spread of the Corona Virus, Researchers Say


----------



## Tempest (Feb 5, 2020)

5 things your cat is planning (number 3 will shock you)


----------



## Captain Communism (Feb 5, 2020)

Crap bed quality "Alcoholic Rape Water and Urine Soaked Cookies" coming up for the Queen of Amerikkka!


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Feb 5, 2020)

The 10 worst things capitalism has done to me personally


----------



## Silver Chariot (Feb 5, 2020)

What is MAPK Phosphatase? Can it kill you? Here are 5 facts. (#3 will SHOCK you)


----------



## Book Thief (Feb 5, 2020)

Shadowy figures in the streets? Here are five safety tips that could save your life!


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 5, 2020)

Click here to CUM on anime tits


----------



## Somar (Feb 5, 2020)

My horse just died ... Watch til the end.


----------



## Longjack Attack (Feb 5, 2020)

Click here for Cute Anime chicks NEAR YOU!


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 5, 2020)

The new super food! Say goodbye to the steak


----------



## Silver Chariot (Feb 5, 2020)

Hot cowboys in your area


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Feb 5, 2020)

Has your soul been manipulated on a grand scale? Take our quiz and give us your private information to find out!


----------



## Book Thief (Feb 5, 2020)

You'll never guess what this cute dog does next!


----------



## Somar (Feb 5, 2020)

Public Library gets robbed overnight. Only evidence left behind is a witch's hat.


----------



## Tempest (Feb 5, 2020)

Secret New Cardraptor Sakura chapter revealed


----------



## Silver Chariot (Feb 6, 2020)

Chat with our hot redheads today!


----------



## Gatdam Animal Person (Feb 6, 2020)

DRACULA HATES HIM: New transportation device openly discriminate against vampire people!


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 6, 2020)

Dog EATS dog


----------



## Skin and Bones (Feb 6, 2020)

This unlikely friendship between two puppets will warm your heart.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 7, 2020)

Skin and Bones said:


> This unlikely friendship between two puppets will warm your heart.


*Botched Cybernetics surgery goes wrong*

Kiwi Farms user @Skin and Bones suffers a botched cybernetics implant operation.


----------



## LazloChalos (Feb 7, 2020)

This bears' secret allows you to regrow your circumcised foreskin (Do this everyday!)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 7, 2020)

This creepy guy stole three children last night


----------



## The Last Stand (Feb 7, 2020)

Fellow anime user finds BASED way to pay BILLS! Here's how to save money with bills!


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 8, 2020)

Local rap artist found dead


----------



## Annexer (Feb 8, 2020)

New upstart company is entering the *ONAHOLE* market with their revolutionary Halloween themed dolls.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 12, 2020)

Local Cop makes a button that does cool stuff.


----------



## Somar (Apr 12, 2020)

Baby masterminds his own death.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 12, 2020)

local easter celebration canceled due to rain


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 12, 2020)

Celebrity makes a long rant on twitter about how she hates MEN!!


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 12, 2020)

Dog woman hybrid gives birth to an Albino baby and a puppy


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 12, 2020)

Unpacking the Dark and Misogynist Origins of the Bunnygirl Trope


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 13, 2020)

Body of man missing since Easter 2016 found


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 13, 2020)

This serial killer killed 8 KIDS today!!


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 15, 2020)

Local weeb and furfag FluffyTehFennekin has been found dead after participating in the Anthrocon diaper fur orgy


----------



## Liber Pater (Apr 15, 2020)

Top 10 new summer fashions EVERYONE is talking about (you won't believe number 3!)


----------



## Tempest (Apr 15, 2020)

space aliens walk amongst us, you won't believe what they look like.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Apr 15, 2020)

You'll NEVER BELIEVE what one musician found between her LUNGS.


----------



## Crunchy Chick (Apr 15, 2020)

*SPAAAAAAACE:* A New Frontier in Exclusionary Racism


----------



## Fireman Sam (Apr 15, 2020)

***Meditation deep relaxation trance hypnosis*** deep relaxation meditation for to help with sleep. Most satisfying compilations 2020


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 15, 2020)

Fireman Sam cgi reboot set to release in 2021


----------



## TV's Adam West (Apr 15, 2020)

This may just be the HOTTEST anime character EVER (You won't believe number TWELVE)


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 15, 2020)

Dose Anime really make you gay? Click the link to find out.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 16, 2020)

“Plague masks are in style” says fashion magazine


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Apr 16, 2020)

LOLOMG! Dichotomy Loli goes FERAL (and in a GOOD WAY)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 16, 2020)

Black gay furry wins football match. You won’t believe what happens next!


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Apr 18, 2020)

Meet the new Anime Model taking Chaturbate by Storm and the Lasting Effects of GamerGate and Misogyny.


----------



## Plastic Love (Apr 18, 2020)

Satanic smoking skeletons getting YOUR KIDS HOOKED on VAPING!? It's more likely than you think!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 18, 2020)

Pornographic anime deemed “too sexy for TV”


----------



## Somar (Apr 19, 2020)

The shocking origin story of Corona-Chan


----------



## snailslime (Apr 19, 2020)

your waifu is coming to laifu!


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 19, 2020)

If you hated the Jèws before, wait til you see what they're up to now!


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 19, 2020)

Goth Girl Thinks She Is Kristen Stewart: Responds With Blank Expression
More details @ 11


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 19, 2020)

THIS MAN IS A SERIAL RAPIST!!!!! Find out why in this article.


----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 23, 2020)

Top 10 Reasons Why Black Wahmen Rule The World! Number 2 Will Shock You!


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 23, 2020)

The Amazing Story Of How A Trans Woman Became A Trillionaire In Under A Week!


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 23, 2020)

Is your computer really that safe ? Take the quiz and find out.


----------



## Trapitalism (Apr 23, 2020)

Could COVID-19 cause the Black Death to re-emerge?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 23, 2020)

The shocking history in of women in stocks.


----------



## Tempest (Apr 23, 2020)

the secrets of disco uncovered


----------



## Somar (Apr 23, 2020)

Leo's lost painting discovered!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 23, 2020)

Why Cardcaptor Sakura is more QUEER than you remember (AKA: why LGBTQ+ representation MATTERS!)


----------



## CWCissey (Apr 23, 2020)

Lolcows HATE them! Single Fennekin that's fluffy discovered this one trick to stop boredom!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 25, 2020)

Doctors have found a shocking new cure. What entails may SHOCK you!


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Apr 25, 2020)

Look at these 19 cutest pets (you won't believe #7)


----------



## Wraith (Apr 25, 2020)

101 ways to give your boyfriend a blow job while drunk to not make him leave you after he found out the kids were not his!
Full pictorial spread!


----------



## Leaf-eon (Apr 26, 2020)

Top 10 most mysterious serial killers ( number 6 kill shock you)


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Apr 26, 2020)

New doctor on BOTCHED !?


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 26, 2020)

TF2 but with dicks out


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 26, 2020)

Proof all rednecks are just dudebros in cowboy hats


----------



## Wraith (Apr 27, 2020)

16 ways the evil alt-right are keeping you from having joyous intercourse with sexy furry animals.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 27, 2020)

BUSTED! Grim Reaper faces 30 days in prison for illegal marijuana use during party (LEAKED PICS)


----------



## Monika H. (Apr 27, 2020)

Is Pina Colada an agent for the alt-right? Screencaps of problematic posts on a problematic forum say so.


----------



## Book Thief (Apr 27, 2020)

Shocking secrets about your favorite _Doki Doki Literature Club_ characters! Could Monika be trans?


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 28, 2020)

Anime cosplayer found stealing books at a local library, find out more!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Apr 28, 2020)

Puffy little animals!
buy one, get one half price!
COLLECT THEM ALL!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 28, 2020)

You won’t believe what this gender-queer individual said during pride fest last week.


----------



## Pina Colada (Apr 28, 2020)

Miku Caught Up in Secret Lesbian Tryst Cult- Tumblr jizzes its pants and multiple otaku commit sudoku.


----------



## Pissmaster (Apr 28, 2020)

Should anime bunny girls be allowed to keep harming the livelihoods of sex workers?


----------



## MemeGrey (Apr 28, 2020)

He MASTERED piss in just 3 weeks CLICK HERE to learn HOW


----------



## Tempest (Apr 28, 2020)

Jean Grey back from the dead once again, her shocking return explained


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Apr 28, 2020)

“A Real Life Woman From The Witcher 3 Has Emerged From The Wilderness!”


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Apr 29, 2020)

Professional basketball player freaks out over the fact that he’s probably got cancer


----------



## Pina Colada (May 25, 2020)

Can Sakura Blossoms Make Your Eyes AND Boobs Bigger?! Read On to See Why Doctors Hate Her and Weebs Love Her!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 25, 2020)

Studies show that this weeb might as well be the OG boxxy.


----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 25, 2020)

User makes everyone confused about their gender and sexuality


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 25, 2020)

THIS MAN CAN EAT ASS
HOW DOES HE DO IT?
CLICK HERE TO FIND OUT!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 25, 2020)

New Mario game shows Wario and Waluigi getting a new upgrade. Will this change the way fans see Waluigi forever?


----------



## Tempest (May 25, 2020)

new history of the uss columbia revealed


----------



## Wraith (May 25, 2020)

Why red hair and brown hair is indistinguishable in some people's eyes, and how we can blame white people for it.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 25, 2020)

WRATH STRIKES BACK! And this time, HE’S BROUGHT SOME FRIENDS!


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 25, 2020)

Badly drawn lolicon hentai may be "just what the doctor ordered."


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 25, 2020)

10 reasons why Captain Marvel might be TRANS!!


----------



## Guts Gets Some (May 25, 2020)

All  18 year old girls online secretly want *you*! Find out the startling secret *why!*


----------



## Vlinny-kun (May 26, 2020)

⬆This user gets some.
Find out what that is when you *CLICK HERE!!*
(the truth may shock you)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 26, 2020)

Check out what happened on VLINNY’S WEIRD VACATION! You’ll never believe what she saw!!


----------



## Crocketron (May 26, 2020)

Smug doctor found vaccine for the virus, news at 11!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 27, 2020)

Top 10 reasons why oarfish are THE COOLEST ANIMALS EVER!!


----------



## gh0stzero (May 28, 2020)

This one mistake is why your art sucks and how to stop doing it.


----------



## Tempest (May 28, 2020)

new holographic technology unveiled, world astounded


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 28, 2020)

This beautiful actress has something to say about the toxic men of hollywood. News at 11


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 29, 2020)

A FURRY INVASION OF AUTISTIC SAFE SPACES


----------



## Doctor Placebo (May 30, 2020)

Who is this mysterious "masked" anime girl? The answer will SHOCK you!


----------



## Shokaract (May 30, 2020)

Meet one of the greatest feemale doctors of this generation, whose amazing medicine has been shown to be effective against all kinds of diseases!!!


----------



## Tempest (May 30, 2020)

shocking secrets behind the scenes of transformers 5 revealed


----------



## Pissmaster (May 30, 2020)

Ten SHOCKING things you should know before buying your kids this "Christian" hip-hop album


----------



## Witthel (May 30, 2020)

SHOCKING photos of Sonichu engaging in depraved fetish! You'll never guess number 7!


----------



## dingobaby (May 30, 2020)

The inexpensive new sex toy driving housewives WILD!


----------



## Duncan Hills Coffee (May 30, 2020)

The one kind of baby dingoes _don't _want to eat!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 30, 2020)

This clown blew up a local coffee shop, you’ll never believe happened.


----------



## Book Thief (May 30, 2020)

Find out what other works Hatsune Miku secretly authored. The truth may shock you!


Spoiler: thumbnail


----------



## Citizen Lain (May 31, 2020)

Thief caught RED-HANDED at Library! You'll never believe what happens next!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Proof soybeans are good for your health


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 2, 2020)

Your waifu may be in league with the nasty fellows, more at 11.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 2, 2020)

Tarkartan sex practices, and why they've become the latest internet challenge.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 2, 2020)

Apes can smoke crack too it's normal and inclusive deal with it bigots


----------



## Wraith (Jun 2, 2020)

30 spooky paranormal videos of boxers receiving punishment by deranged ghosts on meth. Find out how that happened!


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Jun 3, 2020)

Local farmer that gives useless but needed information has a dream to make the greatest game ever


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 3, 2020)

Casting call for _Onward 2 _includes some peculiar faces.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 3, 2020)

this person has more pride than you!


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 3, 2020)

5 Actors who lead very DIFFERENT private lives. #3 will shock you!


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jun 3, 2020)

Eating a Welsh Cake can help you loose 50lbs in one week.  Find out more!


----------



## Somar (Jun 3, 2020)

How to unlock Goku in Super Street Fighter II Turbo.


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 4, 2020)

Sakura Kinomoto said:


> How to unlock Goku in Super Street Fighter II Turbo.


This #Pridemonth, find out if Tomoyo will confess her love for Sakura on the newest season of _Cardcaptor Sakura!_


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 4, 2020)

How a generation a queer Touhou fans helped save the dying doujin industry, find out tonight.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 4, 2020)

@FluffyTehFennekin takes over PRIDE and BLM slogans by calling them out with the power of Code  Geass


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 8, 2020)

A man named Albert Brown finds a cure for coronavirus. News at 11


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 8, 2020)

Want to know how Bishounen themed characters cured depression, stay tune for the story.


----------



## SIGSEGV (Jun 8, 2020)

Top 10 anime characters that stare into your soul (you won't believe number 7!)


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 8, 2020)

Learn to code using SIGSEGV's five easy steps!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 14, 2020)

This #PrideMonth, Japanese teacher lectures “based” Anime fans on LGBTQ rights in Japan. The results were, interesting to say the least.


----------



## Somar (Jun 14, 2020)

Here are the Top 10 most popular Traps.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 14, 2020)

Top 10 reasons why anime is woker than people think!


----------



## Marshall the Dalmatian (Jul 24, 2020)

Old video game makes a major comeback in the industry


----------



## Liber Pater (Jul 24, 2020)

Top 10 shocking attic discoveries (you won't believe #7)!


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jul 24, 2020)

Libtard BTFO


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 24, 2020)

Siamese Cat Scratches Morning Wood, Marks Its Territory (PICTURES INSIDE)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s proof that big boobs save lives!


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 24, 2020)

Strong Empowered Trans Woman Isn't Having Gamer's Sexist Crap


----------



## Somar (Jul 24, 2020)

Placebos are more effective than masks.


----------



## MissDrama (Jul 24, 2020)

Petite japanese girl of questionable age, wears extravagant outfits to run around town at night.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 24, 2020)

Woman’s chihuahua found missing, people still don’t know where it is.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 25, 2020)

Random fluffy person outdoes Chris Chan by having a doll collection that destroys his


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jul 25, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Random fluffy person outdoes Chris Chan by having a doll collection that destroys his


Walt Disney: Benign, Benevolent, and Beloved Filmmaker, or Lemming-Killing Fascist? Click here to find out.


----------



## Tempest (Jul 25, 2020)

cheap dog training


----------



## KooksandFreaks (Jul 26, 2020)

LateNightMuffin said:


> Walt Disney: Benign, Benevolent, and Beloved Filmmaker, or Lemming-Killing Fascist? Click here to find out.



*LateNightMuffin* is the very simple answer to your question.

But don't take my word for it! See for yourself!

Once you try *LateNightMuffin, you'll wonder why you waited so long to give it a chance. In all honesty, friends, LateNightMuffin  is the easiest and most effective way to do it. *

Unfortunately, *LateNightMuffin can only be offered for a limited amount of time. So, act now, before it's too late. Get yourself a LateNightMuffin today!

*Shipping and handling not included

*


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 26, 2020)

Forget spoons 2020 is all about THIS retro utensil. The LADLE!


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jul 26, 2020)

Faceless Women are 47% More Likily to DIE in Car Accidents


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 26, 2020)

Top ten reasons why anime is harmful to society


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Fluffy: Top 10 Marital Aid choices of 2020!


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 11, 2020)

10 reasons why “The Good Doctor” is problematic.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 12, 2020)

10 scandalous videos of a fennec steal your grape drank and fried chicken while wearing pretty scarves!


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 13, 2020)

What seeing people shaped shadows means for your future.. beware the hat man.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 14, 2020)

Why Friday the 13th is an allegory for slavery


----------



## F/lying Frankenstein (Aug 14, 2020)

Austere Furry Scholar take hostage Vatican City's cardinals: Mass Stockholm Syndrome has manifested itself among them.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 15, 2020)

101 face palms that show white privilege


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 16, 2020)

Mysterious man strikes again, click to find out more.


----------



## Wraith (Aug 16, 2020)

15 ways to give a brilliant orgasm using a pipe organ and cream cheese~ GAMER GATE IS REAL! THEY FOUND OUT ABOUT US! SCREAM NAZI AND THROW THINGS! HURRRRR.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 18, 2020)

Wrath will show you how the new PS5 works


----------



## Wraith (Aug 18, 2020)

Watch as Fluff disassembles and reassembles an AK-47 while wearing Luigi underoos, AND NOTHING ELSE.
[Advertisement for seeing the full article with photos for $39.95 a year.]


----------



## Melktert (Aug 18, 2020)

Mods HATE him! see how this shitposter makes 700 dollars a year making shit comments


----------



## c-no (Aug 18, 2020)

Kiwi Farmer Runs Away After Committing a Hate Crime


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 18, 2020)

Man dressed like a duck gets charged for pedophilia


----------



## Wraith (Aug 19, 2020)

102 ways Fluff's lifestyle choices can increase the intensity of your orgasms during shopping! [FULL PICTORIAL!]


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 19, 2020)

Farmer couple attacked by Wraith in the middle of a field!!!!Real or Fake?


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Aug 19, 2020)

Gunt.Inc said:


> Farmer couple attacked by Wraith in the middle of a field!!!!Real or Fake?


Is Plus Size Revenge Porn the Next Big Industry?

The rule about the answer to any article title that's a question being no is in full effect.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 19, 2020)

Soleimani comes outs as gay. Everybody SCREAMS.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 27, 2020)

Furry Burns Down 200 Year Old Church, Site to be Rebuilt as 2021 FurCon Venue


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Dec 27, 2020)

Battered Woman in Santa Hat Bares All!!!


----------



## Strange Wilderness (Dec 27, 2020)

Kiwi Doctor arrested for selling placebos as COVID vaccines


----------



## Tempest (Dec 27, 2020)

arin hanson wax doll created


----------

